# forums' 7th birthday!



## mkellogg

Hi everybody,

When I started the upgrade on Sunday, some of you thought we would never make it, but here we are. 

Some stats to help us celebrate:


> As of 22 July:
> the WR forums
> have existed for 2,556 days
> count
> 2,027,200 threads
> 10,713,817 posts
> 469,112 members
> 15,281 active members
> 52 forums
> about 80 mods from 5 continents and about 25 different countries
> + discussions in more than 30 languages



¡Viva WRF!

Mike


----------



## Vanda

As I have said somewhere else this is the place where we learn about other languages, about our own language and about world cultures! Also where we make a lot of virtual and in person friends! 
How grown up we are after these years!


----------



## DearPrudence

And more stats:
a daily average of
793 threads per day (a new thread every other minute)
4,192 posts (a new post every 20 seconds)
so an average of 5 posts per thread.

After such cheerful words, how is it possible not paint the town red now?! 



> How grown up we are after these years!


Ditto  Though not always


----------



## Vanda

And who has the stats about marriages, divorces, dates, loves and lovers born here in these 7 years? Who dares?!


----------



## mymy

7 is a beautiful number and WR are amazing forums!! So, thank you, thank you and CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## Peterdg

*Congratulations!!!
*​This is really an amazing place on that very wide net. You can just not imagine how much I have learned since I joined this community!!!

And I say "community" because that's exactly what it is: a multicultural, polyglot community around languages where everybody tries to help someone else, at least when it concerns language. 

My most sincere thanks to Mike and all moderators whose dedication makes this place possible.

Peter


----------



## DearPrudence

And after some research, I've found this data. Please continue to inform us of good news/bad news via PM.

3,9058,236 “I’ve learnt something new today!”
$518,743,902,666 in generated earnings for numerous translators, hotel website owner type people, scammers...
6,271 lives preserved, thanks to helpful explanations of linguistic  blunders: "Furble mak deeni woklebric" doesn't mean "Show me your  passport", it means "Show me your..." etc etc. 				
10,457 romances started thanks to WR (yes, better than meetic!), 
547 weddings, 
8,758 divorces, (main reason stated: "you love WR more than me, I'm leaving you" "Hmm, yes, honey. Listen to this, "corriger" has an unexpected meaning in French!)
7,845 people hired because of their spotless CV while they couldn't speak a word of English, 
6,894 computer screens destroyed by spitting of coffee following hilarious jokes, 
35,674 fits of laughter 
and 64,5871 smiles 

Thank you all for making this place so great!


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Happy birthday, WordReference!

Thanks to all the people who makes this such a great place!


----------



## swift

¡¡Felicidades!!

Y que los foros de WordReference sigan vivos y trayéndonos tanto goce por la palabra como lo han hecho durante estos 2 566 días.
Thank you, Mike, and thanks to all the moderators —some of you are actually metaphorical nuns —.

A big thanks to all the people of WR, and especially to all my friends around here.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Félicitations... à tout le monde!


----------



## frida-nc

Congratulations to Mike Kellogg, to the WordReference Community, and to all those who use our information but have never joined our merry crowd. And happy 
Seventh Birthday to WordReference.


----------



## swift

I suggest a global announcement with a link to this thread in the forum's main page. What do you think?  *Mike*, is that possible?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

swift said:


> [...] A big thanks to all the people of WR, and especially to all my friends around here.


Oui, merci à *nous* ! 

Bisettes. 

(j'adore ta deuxième série de stats, DP ! Heureusement, je ne buvais pas de café en la lisant... )


----------



## marta12

ParabÉns a todos e obrigado por o terem realizado!


----------



## Trisia

The marriage-divorce ratio is however troubling.  We need to make a plan and reverse it in the next seven years.  Swiftly implement a reward system where all forum members getting married with other forum members receive a free WR cake topper!


Erm, seriously now, congratulations Mr. Kellogg and everyone else. Some of the people I like most in the world I met here, so thank you.


----------



## Alentugano

Vanda said:


> As I have said somewhere else this is the place where we learn about other languages, about our own language and about world cultures! Also where we make a lot of virtual and in person friends!
> How grown up we are after these years!


É isso mesmo! Parabéns, WRF, por mais um Níver!!!


----------



## Vanda

Anyone dares to make a ratio of how many threads begun with ''help me'', ''urgent'', ''I'm new here'', ''my boy/girlfriend sent me this message I can't read'', ''plz, help me with my homework'' and the like in these 7 years?!


----------



## DearPrudence

I tried to retrieve this information but this simply made my computer explode.
The reasearch on the threads called "subjuntivo" that I launched 3 days ago is still in progress. Hopefully I'll have this information for WR's next birthday.

Edit: I've added Tunalagatta's findings in my post #7.


----------



## Dona Chicória

E pr'o *WRF* nada? 
Então com'o' é'que é?
É pique, é pique, é pique , pique , pique
É hora, é hora , é hora, hora, hora!
Ra -tim-bum!!

WRF,WRF,WRF!!!

And now, translate it without WRF friends!! 

Parabéns a todos (nós) e muito obrigada pela amizade!
Um beijo especial na Vandinha!


----------



## ninux

Vanda said:


> Anyone dares to make a ratio of how many threads begun with ''help me'', ''urgent'', ''I'm new here'', ''my boy/girlfriend sent me this message I can't read'', ''plz, help me with my homework'' and the like in these 7 years?!


I think they was deleted or modified. I saw everyone of us here following very well the *rules*!

Auguri, e grazie a tutti i moderatori per il grande lavoro che fanno ogni giorno.
Congratulations and thanks to all moderators for their big work of everyday
Felicitades y gracias a todos los moderadores por su gran trabajo que hacen todos los días
Merçi pour le trabaille des moderators  (?)... 
danke.. Beh, continuate voi!


----------



## Michelvar

Yeah! Let's celebrate!

And plus, it is such a luck for you to have me in!  

(Yo DP, tu m'as fait mourir de rire!)


----------



## ajo fresco

Vanda said:


> Anyone dares to make a ratio of how many threads begun with ''help me'', ''urgent'', ''I'm new here'', ''my boy/girlfriend sent me this message I can't read'', ''plz, help me with my homework'' and the like in these 7 years?!



I don't know, but I've reported a bunch of them!  

Congratulations and thanks to everyone who has made positive contributions to the forums!


----------



## Nanon

Sept ans de réflexion ! 

Thanks to you all!!!



DearPrudence said:


> The reasearch on the threads called "subjuntivo" that I launched 3 days ago is still in progress. Hopefully I'll have this information for WR's next birthday.


Lousy connection, eh?


----------



## pedrohenrique

Olá a todos
Mesmo com um dia de atraso, aqui estou de volta, justamente a tempo de enviar cumprimentos a todos, e agradecer toda a ajuda que obtive nas ocasiões em que precisei.
Como hoje, em que vou pedir ajuda para o meu francês.


----------



## Nanon

Então, vamos lá!


----------



## doinel

My cat hates the forum, there are cigarette butts  and pools of coffee under the desk, my laptop is no longer white, the TV set is all dusty and noone answers the phone.
Thanks to you all.


----------



## Vanda

Probably many wives and husbands have said the fatidic sentence: Me or  WR!


----------



## Macunaíma

Bosses hate WR, although I suspect they secretly come here too and even reply to their employee's threads, in response to which they get a "thank you" and even respond back with a "you're welcome" and a smiley.


----------



## Audie

I don't know if '_thank you all_' is the right thing to mean '_thank you all'_. Anyway I think I'll say '_thank you all_'. So '_thank you all' _(every member whose posts have been helping me a lot).

And, to Mr Kellogg, a special thank for keeping us away from those unexpressive new smileys. Oh, I almost forgot it! And also for these seven years of joy and burnt food, of course! 

Have I already said '_thank you all_'?


----------



## breezeofwater

ninux said:


> I think they was deleted or modified. I saw everyone of us here following very well the *rules*!
> 
> Auguri, e grazie a tutti i moderatori per il grande lavoro che fanno ogni giorno.
> Congratulations and thanks to all moderators for their big work of everyday
> Felicitades y gracias a todos los moderadores por su gran trabajo que hacen todos los días
> Merçi pour le trabaille des moderators (?)...
> danke.. Beh, continuate voi!


Merci à tous les modérateurs pour le grand travail qu’ils font chaque jour. 
BW


----------



## DearPrudence

ninux said:


> Merçi pour le trabaille des moderators  (?)...


→ Merci pour le travail des modérateurs
or better:
Félicitations et merci aux *super* modérateurs *géniaux *qui font un travail *magnifique *!


----------



## breezeofwater

*Parabéns a **este **f**ó**rum **tão **amado **e **que **tanto **nos **ajuda **a **cada **dia **que **passa!!*

Setes anos sao uma marca de existência! O WR é uma das 7 maravilhas linguísticas que abraça o mundo inteiro e o faz girar mostando assim a beleza de cada uma das suas cores! 

Parabéns especialmente à Vanda que para mim é a melhor moderadora de todos os foruns do WR que visitei! 
Obrigada pela paciência, pela grande sapiência, pela compreensão, pela graça e leveza e sobretudo pela tolerância de alguém que compreendre que língua é cultura e que por isso nem sempre nos podemos restringir somente à linguística. 
*Para a Vanda ip ip Uraaaa! *

E porque o forum é um nosso amigo de todos os dias:
http://www.trulygraphics.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/friend-in-different-languages.jpg

BW


----------



## DearPrudence

Ha ha, apparently they didn't use WordReference to check their translations 
"vrend" in Dutch is wrong: it should be "vr*i*end" 


(oh, so I understand now why I'm not your favourite moderator )


----------



## breezeofwater

DearPrudence said:


> Ha ha, apparently they didn't use WordReference to check their translations
> "vrend" in Dutch is wrong: it should be "vr*i*end"
> 
> (oh, so I understand now why I'm not your favourite moderator )


Perhaps some Dutch friend could confirm that vrend doesn't really exist at all first? We never know... 
Don't get me wrong DearPrudence; Vanda does correct us and she disagrees when she has to; it's just the way she does it!!! 
I guess she was blessed but the linguistic Gods before coming here! 
BW


----------



## Bahiano

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 7. Geburtstag!

Liebes WR,

ich wünsche dir alles Gute, viel Erfolg und friedliche Zeiten.
Auf dass du weiterhin so selbstlos Hilfe, Trost und Mut spendest.

Dein treuer Ba*h*iano


----------



## pelus

Parabens , WR e a Vanda juntos ... Grandes abraços .

Grandísimos abrazos .  Ella está siempre firme, ahí para desburrarnos .  Grandísimos abrazos.

_María del Carmen _


----------



## uchi.m

Parabéns pessoal!

Toda vez que venho aqui aprendo alguma coisa nova. Isso é muito importante para mim.
Aprendo sobre a língua, a vida e as pessoas.

Obrigado

Uchi.m


----------



## swift

uchi.m said:


> Aprendo sobre a língua, a vida e as pessoas.


Yo también y para mí eso es muy importante.

Y sobre todo, me encanta que haya gente agradecida por la ayuda que le prestamos, por más sencilla que sea.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

A ver que yo me aclare, Swift... si hemos aprendido algo, si hemos hecho amigos entonces nos felicitamos a nosotros mismos por la suerte que hemos tenido al encontrar un foro a nuestra medida, con los millones de cutreforos que hay en la red.

Y dar las gracias a Mike por ponerlo en marcha, y a los mods por mantenerlo, y quedar como una pelota de primera categoría. Ahíesná.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

mkellogg said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> When I started the upgrade on Sunday, some of you thought we would never make it, but here we are.
> ...
> ¡Viva WRF!
> 
> Mike



With all due respect, a small but important correction. It's not "¡Viva WRF!", it's

*LONG LIFE WRF !!!*

And many thanks Mike for the forums, and to all those who contribute to keep them running so beautifully.


----------



## chamyto

Y yo sin enterarme que se han cumplido ya 7 años de WR.¡Felicidades!


----------



## Orlin

Честито! Нека нашият форум има още много рождени дни!


----------



## ninux

DearPrudence said:


> → Merci pour le travail des modérateurs
> or better:
> Félicitations et merci aux *super* modérateurs *géniaux *qui font un travail *magnifique *!


Merçi...


----------



## mithrellas

Thank you Mike for this wonderful website!
I joined this great community five and a half years ago and I couldn't imagine my life without WR. 
It would be a nightmare!


----------

